# Interesting read and informative



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

I can barely read Randall's part, that bold blue/green font is really blurry under magnification, for some reason. Regardless, I like both men, wish Randall had taken the high road here, and stuck to the facts, as Chuck tried to. I really don't think falsifications is the right word for what Randall 'refuted', this seems more like different interpretations of the same facts along with some application of technicalities about what role some of Chuck's leadership accomplishments were achieved under, which doesn't add up to refuting anything.

Do you have a better copy, like maybe a PDF?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I find it interesting you failed to post Page 3...


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

found the PDF here... it includes page 3

http://www.professionalarchers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Recently-Chuck-Cooley.pdf


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Wasn't trying to leave out anything or say that either is wrong or false or anything else. All I said was interesting and informative. Those were pages I had seen somewhere so that was all.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

gcab said:


> Wasn't trying to leave out anything or say that either is wrong or false or anything else. All I said was interesting and informative. Those were pages I had seen somewhere so that was all.


Thanks for passing it on, I never thought you were leaving anything out on purpose, luckily I found the link so Randall's whole message could be posted.


----------

